# HintHunt!



## littlemissheartsDXB (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Have you been yet? It's in Times Square Mall....

Did this today and it was so much fun - Brilliant activity if you are looking to do something away from the hot Dubai sun! You don't need to know much about HintHunt before you get there and its probably more fun not too! It is basically a fun team game for workmates or friends where you get locked in a room and you have to solve a big puzzle made up of smaller codes and puzzles in order to get out. You only get 60 minutes to solve the puzzles to get out, which sounds plenty of time but don't there's a lot to do with a lot of surprises a long the way.

Would highly recommend before word gets around and it gets really busy! Be good for teenage kids as well...

You can just google it in Hinthunt dubai for the website.


----------

